# Barska



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What is everyone's thoughts on Barska scopes? I was looking at one for my Ruger 10/22, don't know much about them.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

i have had 2 different barska products a 3x9x40 and a spotting scope neither one lasted very long before they broke


----------

